# Pen drive error messg"Unable to open Script file "F:\MSDLL.dll.vbs"



## janitha (Apr 17, 2007)

When I try to open the Pen Drive I am getting the error  message "Unable to open Script file F:\MSDLL.dll.vbs". It happened after copying two powerpoint files from another office. But the files can be opened through 'Explore' option on right click. AVG reported that the drive may be infected by virus and some file was removed to the Virus Vault which I later deleted. The problem still remains.

What may be the issue and remedy?


----------



## cybr.3d (Apr 17, 2007)

hey check your internet explorer in the windows title it would be written "Hacked by Godzilla"

Herez wat u do...

1. in taskbar (alt+cntrl+del), go to processes and close all instances of wscript.exe (it will be there if you have double clicked your hard disk icon since logon,if itz not there then continue)
2. In my computer go to tools-->Folder options-->view 
select 'show hidden files' and uncheck 'hide sytem files'
3.Now in your pen drive and all your hard disk partitions and in C:\windows\ (assuming xp is installed in c there will be two files namely- autorun.inf and ms32dll.dll.vbs 
4 ms32dll.dll.vbs will be read only, so right click->properties-->uncheck read only
5.Now delete these two files in your pen drive ,all partitions and c:/Windows
and remember during all this process i.e. from step 1 never double click your hard disk icon...if you do follow from step 1

the problem will be solved !!!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 17, 2007)

^^sorry to burst ur bubble...but reps have been disabled


----------



## cybr.3d (Apr 17, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> ^^sorry to burst ur bubble...but reps have been disabled


thanks 4 dat
joined 2day!!!
keep the lessons coming in!!!


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 17, 2007)

^^no probs dude....n u keep ur tips n tricks comin in


----------



## janitha (Apr 17, 2007)

cybr.3d said:
			
		

> hey check your internet explorer in the windows title it would be written "Hacked by Godzilla"


There is nothing like that in IE



			
				cybr.3d said:
			
		

> Herez wat u do...
> 
> 1. in taskbar (alt+cntrl+del), go to processes and close all instances of wscript.exe (it will be there if you have double clicked your hard disk icon since logon,if itz not there then continue)
> 2. In my computer go to tools-->Folder options-->view
> ...


I have double clicked the hdd icon several times after the problem started, and in the task bar (processes) there is no entry of "wscript.exe".
So first of all how can I make sure my pc/pen drive is infected or not?


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey man, the MSVBM.DLL.VBS has already been removed by avg according to janitha, he'll just need to do the following:

1. In my computer go to tools-->Folder options-->view
select 'show hidden files' and uncheck 'hide sytem files'
2. Now, in your pen-drive, delete the autorun.inf file and reconnect the pen-drive

and I dont think there's a hacked by Godjilla thing coz it did not infect janitha's computer in the first place...


----------



## cybr.3d (Apr 19, 2007)

ya so if ur comp is not infected by godzilla in the first place
then the only possibility is that there is an autorun.inf file in your pen drive but the file it is trying to execute is missing!!!

1.Tools-->Folder options-->view-->'Show hidden files' and uncheck ' hide restricted system files'

2.Delete autorun.inf file in your pen drive and itz all done

And for the issue---->
 The pc from where u copied the files were infected by ms32dll.dll.vbs i.e. by 'hacked by godzilla' 
And they got copied on ur pendrive.. however avg detected and removed ms32dll.dll.vbs
However autorun.inf file was left(coz itz not harmful )

So i suggest u chk with the comp 4m wer u copied that whether ie has "Hacked by Godzilla" if yes do the courtsey of passing this article to them!!!!


----------



## janitha (Apr 19, 2007)

As suggested by you friends, I have enabled 'show hidden files' and searched for  'autorun.inf' in the pen drive and for 'MSDLL.dll.vbs' in the C drive but the result is none in both the cases. But still, on double clicking the pen drive icon the message is shown " cannot find the script file F:/MSDLL.dll.vbs". But the files can be accessed by right clicking and selecting 'explore'.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 19, 2007)

Check whether your drive partitions has kernel32.dll.vbs, autorun.inf or msdll.dll.vbs file hidden. If yes delete the files. This should also be done in the pen drive.


----------



## janitha (Apr 19, 2007)

'autorun' is there in C:\Progamme files\autopatcher dated 1\16\2005.
Should I delete it?
Other than that, none of such files in any of the drives.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 20, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> 'autorun' is there in C:\Progamme files\autopatcher dated 1\16\2005.
> Should I delete it?
> Other than that, none of such files in any of the drives.



Nope don't delete that. You should only delete those which are residing directly on partition. From your replies, it seems like you have none.  Did you try formatting the pen drive? Also scan the pen drive with good antivirus software.

Also, check this link: *www.techtalkz.com/software-troubleshooting/5773-iisdll-error.html
See whether your registry too has similiar infected entries....
Do revert back with feedback...


----------



## janitha (Apr 20, 2007)

I was just about to ask about formatting the pen drive. Can I simply format it right clicking and selecting 'format' (ie.NTFS)? Or does it need any special SW?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 20, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> I was just about to ask about formatting the pen drive. Can I simply format it right clicking and selecting 'format' (ie.NTFS)? Or does it need any special SW?



Right-click the Pen drive in "My Computer" and see the "Properties". It must either FAT or FAT32. Format it to that format by right-clicking and then "Format".


----------



## janitha (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you Kiran_tech_mania.
I formatted to 'FAT' and now everything is alright.
I only hope my pc isn't infected by 'godsilla' or any such virus/worm.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 20, 2007)

You are welcome.  
To avoid further infections, pl. install good antivirus software. 
Free Antivirus softwares: Avast!, Active Virus Shield or Avira AntiVir.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 20, 2007)

woopsie! sorry.. jumped in late.. just double click on this registry file and things will be normal. it contains the default registry entries for Drive. it will restore ur double click action!

*rapidshare.com/files/26983998/Drive.reg.html


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 20, 2007)

infra red said:
			
		

> woopsie! sorry.. jumped in late.. just double click on this registry file and things will be normal. it contains the default registry entries for Drive. it will restore ur double click action!
> 
> *rapidshare.com/files/26983998/Drive.reg.html



I think the problem is already solved

and your reg file wont solve it either


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 20, 2007)

it jus associates the default entry as opening when u double click. thats it. its not an AV!  one of my frenz had the same problem, so i posted it here too so that ppl can use it after removing the worm to restoring the association. 

i kno the problem is solved hence said that i was late and before saying that it won't work, plz do give it a try!


----------



## janitha (Apr 20, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> You are welcome.
> To avoid further infections, pl. install good antivirus software.
> Free Antivirus softwares: Avast!, Active Virus Shield or Avira AntiVir.



In the late 90s I was using Norton.
For the last few years I have been using Avast along with other free security SWs. About a year back, I shifted to AVG due to compatibility issues of Avast+Spybot. But over the years I seldom had to face a Virus/Spyware issue.
Now using AVG (AV only), Win Defender, Spybot, Spywareblster and Ad Aware.


----------

